# Gaggia Classic aluminum descaler



## Ianmor (Feb 9, 2019)

Greetings, my first post .

I have just recently purchased my first gaggia classic coffee machine. It is 16 years old and after reading all the numerous posts online I have managed to replace the pump and set the pressure using a gauge to 9.5 bar.

However after reading that citric acid as a descaler could cause pitting in the aluminium boiler I decided to do some research online for what could be a suitable cleaner.

After some research I have discovered that large scale aluminium boilers used for heating in applications such as schools or offices are treated with tannin which apparently coats the aluminium and creates a much more effective heating surface.

More research discovers that tannin is contained in green tea or black tea and that tannic acid has a weak acidity ph of around 6.

https://www.researchgate.net/publication/259540033_Tannic_acid_as_corrosion_inhibitor_for_metals_and_alloys

https://www.waterworld.com/articles/iww/print/volume-14/issue-1/features/active-additives-a-solution-for-aluminum-boiler-scaling-and-corrosion.html

If others on the forum would like to read the information provided in the above links I would appreciate feedback on whether they think that green or black tea would be a feasible descaling solution.... to be drawn into the Gaga classic aluminium boiler possibly as a descaler but also after descaling with citric acid I could then put a green tea solution through the machine that would coat the aluminium and make it safe from further pitting, improve it's heat exchange abilities and thereby also make it more safe for the consumer in keeping any aluminium compounds out of the coffee.

Regards

Ian Morison


----------



## orscott (Jan 30, 2019)

Having also just got a Gaggia, I'm wondering about alternatives to using the Gaggia descaler too. For now, I'll stick with it until I find an alternative, I had read somewhere that Tartaric acid may be more suitable but still unsure.

At the moment, I'm minimising the descaling required by using Volvic - although this is proving fairly expensive in itself.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I can only speak from my experience. Never ever had any problem by treating Gaggia Alu boiler with Citric Acid.

I mean dismantled boiler that I put into acid for hours. Some hard lime scale even don't come off without mechanical brushing let alone aluminum boiler itself.


----------

